# Hi Everyone, Newbie from Bridgend saying Hi!



## MrsSLG (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to introduce myself, I'm 35 and Hubby is 37.  We've been TTC for 2 years with no success, went to see GP in Jan and have had blood tests (Day 3, 19, 21 & 23) 3 times and hubby has done a SA.
Results show that I did not ovulate in those three months but no signs of PCOS etc...  Hubby had a high sperm count but they did report high scores for agglutination which after a google search seems to mean that the swimmers sick together making it difficult for them to move.  I also recently found out that early menopause runs in my family, my sister (40) just got diagnosed.  Really feel like time is running out.

Been referred to a specialist at POW (Dr Zaki) so just on the wait list and I have no idea what will happen next, more tests I assume.  Has anyone else here seen Dr Zaki?  Not sure what to expect from first consultation with her and does DH need to be there too or just me?  

I hate not feeling in control, and thought I would do some research and reach out to people in a  similar situation.  Any help or advice would be really appreciated.

Thanks
MrsSLG


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Hi! Sorry to hear you've had no luck ttc so far. I am from Bridgey too. We got referred 1st September 15 to ms zaki and had our first appointment mid March. Was hoping the waiting list would not be the 6 months they said but unfortunately it was!!! Think it goes up and down though! At first appointment someone first weighed us and did height so they could work out our bmi. Then we saw the nurse and she reviewed tests we had so far and brought it all together. Then we saw ms zaki who spoke it all through and set about the plan for the next steps. We got sent away for more tests and then reviewed again about 2 months later by ms zaki once everything was done. We've now been referred on for ivf as our problems didn't lend themselves to any of the other options. Everyone was really lovely which was nice - can't fault them at all. I would take partner as he needs to sign consent to say he's happy for you to be told his results etc if he's not at future appointments due to confidentiality etc. I have really struggled with the lack of control so know what you mean with that! So frustrating! Xxx


----------



## MrsSLG (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi Cocoloco

Thanks for your reply, I'm sorry to hear about your difficulty but glad you had such a positive experience with POW hospital.  I wish you so much luck with the IVF treatment, will that be done in Bridgend as well or have you been referred to the WFI?

At least it sounds like things move quite quickly after the initial 6 months wait!  xxx


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Yes ivf will be in Wfi neath rather than pow so don't think we go back to the bridgend clinic again now. hope that your appointment comes through soon!! Xx


----------

